
There's Already a Leather Coaster to Protect Your Furniture from the HomePod - IgorPartola
https://gizmodo.com/theres-already-a-leather-coaster-to-protect-your-furnit-1823043111
======
IgorPartola
I almost got it right:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16378547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16378547)

